# -----



## ardrey (Jan 11, 2015)

[size=+2]Click for link to new art shop[/size]​
[size=-1]
O P E N | *C L O S E D* | H I A T U S

✖ ✖ ✖ ✖​
*If you've been here before, I've changed A LOT of stuff since last time* c: Please read everything~ 

Here is where I will be offering commissions! If you would like a free request, I made a post at the Freebie Department Store on floor 13~ Once that page is up and running, you can go check it out 

✖ ✖ ✖ ✖​
♥ ❣ R U L E S ❣ ♥​
Slots are not first come, first serve, meaning that I may reject you if I feel that I cannot fulfill your request
If you receive a slot, I will send you a VM. I will not start the commission until you have paid and if you do not reply to my VM within 48 hours, I will give the slot to someone else
If you are paying in IGB, you will have to come to my town. My FC is in the side bar. Don't forget to include your FC in your order form as well!
Include *full body* visual references
Be patient! I can be very busy depending on my school work load ; n ;
Don't steal/trace/edit my art and credit me if you're going to use it c:
Please submit using the following form in the thread below: secret white text yo


Spoiler: Order Form





```
[B]<< Order Form >>[/B]

[B]Name of Character:[/B]
[B]Gender:[/B]
[B]References:[/B]
[B]Payment Option:[/B]
[B]Additional Comments:[/B]
```




✖ ✖ ✖ ✖​
♥ ❣ C A N ' T . D R A W ❣ ♥​
Nudity/NSFW
Gore (a little blood is okay)
Mecha
Really old people [size=-3]sorry[/size]
Really big muscles [size=-3]sorry x2[/size]

✖ ✖ ✖ ✖​
♥ ❣ W H A T . I ' M . O F F E R I N G ❣ ♥​
Chibis

Soft shaded
Transparent background with white outline
*Price:* 400 BTB or 24 million IGB per character


Spoiler: Examples









for gnoixaim




for honeyprince




for azukitan



Animal Villagers

Soft shaded
Transparent background with white outline
*Price:* 200 BTB or 12 million IGB per character


Spoiler: Examples








for Amissapanda




for KainAronoele



You may order up to 3 characters at once. For example: 1 mayor and 2 villagers. 
If you order more than 1 character, specify if you want them separate or interacting.
✖ click here for past commissions/requests ✖

✖ ✖ ✖ ✖​
♥ ❣ S L O T S [ closed / 3 ] ❣ ♥​
---
---
---


Spoiler: Pick up: ---



---


✖ ✖ ✖ ✖​
[/size]


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

Oops, aha. PMed


----------



## kassie (Jan 11, 2015)

Nevermind, sent it to PM.


----------



## Alvery (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, oops, PM'ed XD Your art is really cute! c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

Question, are we allowed to order two?


----------



## Alvery (Jan 11, 2015)

I also have a question, could I request for a friend as well as order one for myself? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

Posting this away if its allowed. If not, let me know.

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Katy
*Gender:* Female
*References:* * [ OC ]*
*Style:* Detailed Chibis
*Additional Comments:* 

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Stefan
*Gender:* Male
*References:* * [ OC 2 ]*
*Style:* Detailed Chibis
*Additional Comments:*


----------



## azukitan (Jan 11, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Red Velvet
*Gender:* Male
*References:* [x]
*Style:* Detailed, if you can <3
*Additional Comments:* Red is laid-back and mature but can also be cunning and dark-natured x3

Thank you for the consideration!


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

Wait, I think we have to PM our order?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Wait, I think we have to PM our order?


Requests stay here, commissions PM.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 11, 2015)

PMed : )


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 11, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Katie
*Gender:* Female
*References:*


Spoiler: Ref



 


*Style:* Detailed chibi, if possible. Either is fine with me though ^^
*Additional Comments:* I'd love for her hair to be down (second image) but you can draw it either down or up.

Thank you in advance if you choose to do this request :>


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 11, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Cynthia
*Gender:* female
*References:* http://lliri.weebly.com/cynthia.html
*Style:* Detailed Chibi
*Payment Option:* TBT
*Additional Comments:* Ty for considering!


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 11, 2015)

I PM'ed you : )


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jan 11, 2015)

HTML Code:
*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:Lillie *
*Gender:Female*
*References:   *
*Style:simple chibi*
*Additional Comments: You're art is adorable ^.^ *


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 11, 2015)

PMed. your art is absolutely wonderful qvq!!!


----------



## sheepie (Jan 11, 2015)

I pm'd you c:


----------



## ardrey (Jan 11, 2015)

wow so many PMs and replies ; u ; i didn't expect this <3 as of now, the commission slots are full and i will be choosing the 2 request slots tomorrow <3 thank you everybody

slots will be reopened once everything is done so if you didn't get a slot, feel free to try next time :3



Alvery said:


> I also have a question, could I request for a friend as well as order one for myself? c:



of course you can :3


----------



## kesttang (Feb 3, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Scarlett
*Gender:* F
*References:* http://imgur.com/Qac94lg
*Payment Option:* 400 BTB
*Additional Comments:* Thank you very much

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Gaston
*Gender:* M
*References:* http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Gaston
*Payment Option:* 200 BTB
*Additional Comments:* Gaston is my fiance's favorite character. Could you please draw them together? Thank you!

Looking forward to the outcome of this. I will order more in the future! I love your art works.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I order two chibis??


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Bunnii
*Gender:* female
*References:*





*Payment Option:* 4OOTBT
*Additional Comments:* if you could use pastel colors it would be great!

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* he has no name ;^;
*Gender:* male
*References:*




*Payment Option:* 4OO TBT
*Additional Comments:* a bit of blood on him please


----------



## azukitan (Feb 3, 2015)

Yayyy!!! You're open again! ^0^/

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Blue Velvet
*Gender:* Female
*References:* [x] [x]
*Payment Option:* 400 BTB
*Additional Comments:* Blue is sassy, manipulative, and a bit abrasive but cute all the same~

If Blue doesn't quite tickle your fancy, then please consider my other OCs, _*Hiro*_ and _*Kana*_. They're lovebirds <3 Whatever the case may be, thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm actually not sure if you're open for requests or not... XD Gotta head out again for my birthday dinner, so assuming slots are actually open, I'll edit in (or just post a new post/PM, unless you prefer it be here this time) my request later. Is there a limit of how much we can order at once, out of curiosity?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 3, 2015)

Eh! Are you open!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 3, 2015)

i honestly cannot tell if this is open again or not lol


----------



## ardrey (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah woops Dx i hadn't intended for this to be open just yet i'm so sorry. It seems i had forgotten to update the title too lol. This is mainly because I haven't put in any examples yet into the spoilers ^^; But don't worry guys, you won't need to post again once it does open, which should be within the next week anyway  I will address your questions if you have any once it opens officially.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Your chibis are super-cute! I regret spending so much tbt recently - I'm definitely going to save up for when you open again!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 23, 2015)

After a longer than anticipated break, I am officially open  Those who have already posted their orders previously (kesttang, buuunii, and azukitan) won't need to do so again unless you wish to edit your order. Those who are new can post their orders below. To answer your questions, you may order up to 3 characters at once. Thanks  I'll be choosing the slots randomly in a day or two


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 23, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>* 
*Name of Character:* Kam
*Gender:* Female
*References:*


Spoiler














*Payment Option:* TBT
*Additional Comments:* YOUR ART IS SO CUTE ASDFGHJKL <3333


----------



## kassie (Feb 23, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Kassie
*Gender:* Female
*References:*


Spoiler:  

























*Payment Option:* TBT
*Additional Comments:* Her outfit is a crop top w/ a skirt. Thanks for considering :>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 23, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Mayor Kairi+Bam+Rosie
*Gender:* Female
*References:* 



Spoiler: MAYOR KAIRI













Spoiler: BAM













Spoiler: ROSIE










*Payment Option:* 600 TBT
*Additional Comments:* She is usually very fierce looking and cruel, however she uses a cute exterior towards all guests visiting her town : ) Would love if they could all be holding guns xD And perhaps have Bam look admiringly at my Mayor while Rosie looks onwards jealously, otherwise just make them look cool and fierce : ) And yes would like them interacting.

Got two lovely chibs before, would love to be considered for my mayor :3 Updated order 8D


----------



## tobi! (Feb 23, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Oslo
*Gender:* Male
*References:*


Spoiler:  






*Payment Option:* 400TBT+10TBT tip (CHIBI)
*Additional Comments:* If he could be holding the flag of Norway, that'd be cool. If not, that's cool too.

Thanks~


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 23, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Illyana
*Gender:* Female
*References:* [x]
*Payment Option:* 24m IG bells
*Additional Comments:* Soft shaded chibi, please!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

There goes slots. I missed it. :,D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 23, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> There goes slots. I missed it. :,D



Chibiii it's not first come first serve ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Chibiii it's not first come first serve ;D


Oh derp. Thank you! *hides*

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Mayor Katy with Mitzi.
*Gender:* Both Female
*References:*


Spoiler: Mayor Ref













Spoiler: Mitzi










*Payment Option:* 600 tbt bells?
*Additional Comments:* These two are very good friends. This mayor and villager in the same art piece.

-----------------------------------

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Stefan
*Gender:* Male
*References:*


Spoiler: Ref










*Payment Option:* 400 tbt bells or 24 million IGB
*Additional Comments:* I would love some art of his wings. His gorgeous wings! Feel free to put the marshmallow in if you want. Stefan could be holding onto him.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 23, 2015)

*Name of Character:* Adrianna Rozenburg
*Gender:* Female
*References:* *[x]*
*Style:* Chibi
*Payment Option:* TBT bells
*Additional Comments:* I would love it if she could be drawn with her sniper rifle since I don't really have art of it since almost every other artist that has drawn her, stick with her biotics.  Here's the rifle I had in mind: *[x]*, *[x]*

I wasn't sure if you even were open to drawing stuff like armor. I remember asking about it, but I don't recall getting a straight answer on it. I'm open to having her being drawn in something else. Not gonna lie, for some reason I think it'd be really bada*s if she was wearing a dress with her sniper rifle, but anyway... that's beyond the point. XD

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Aurelia
*Gender:* Female
*References:* *[x]*
*Style:* Chibi
*Payment Option:* TBT bells
*Additional Comments:* I'd like her to be wearing a different outfit, but I'll edit that in whenever I find a dress I like. :3

EDIT: Here are a few dresses to give you a few ideas~
*[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*

Could she also have her hair down and wearing a bunny hairpin, like how this person did with their hairpin? *[x]* It can be on the other side, instead of the placement shown. Not too picky on the placement, as long it's not on the back of her head.

If it's also possible, could you also include her boyfriend, who's her companion in her ref? Be really cute to see him wearing a tiny black tie. If you can't draw him, don't worry about it. 

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Cameron Wentworth
*Gender:* Male
*References:* *[x]* 
*Style:* Chibi
*Payment Option:* TBT bells
*Additional Comments:* Would it be possible for him to be drawn with his shotgun and biotics? Will grab some refs of those and edit them in.

EDIT: Added biotics/shotgun refs~

*Biotics:* *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*

*Shotgun:* *[x]*, *[x]* 

If you do accept me, I'd like 3 separate pics and if possible can the pic be at least 900px tall? Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 23, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Gracelia
*Gender:* Female
*References:* [x]
*Payment Option:* BTB (total of 400)
*Additional Comments:* Hello! I would love to leave my order here for consideration for a soft-shaded chibi! Thank you


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh dang it I pmed the offer!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Have fun choosing, ardreyyyy 8)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Have fun choosing, ardreyyyy 8)



We're we aloud to pm offers? Or should I post here?


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> We're we aloud to pm offers? Or should I post here?



I can't really answer on behalf of ardrey. I'm sorry ;o;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah good luck choosing! I've edited my post. :,D


----------



## ardrey (Feb 23, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> We're we aloud to pm offers? Or should I post here?



Please post here. The PM thing was a previous rule and I've changed a few things around :33 thanks


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 24, 2015)

Best of luck with this! I feel like I have monopolized you enough already, but I look forward to seeing what you do! Your art is so stunning! X3


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 24, 2015)

WOW your art is fantastic! I'd waste all of my BTB on one.


----------



## fup10k (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm going to request 3 if that's ok ;3; you can just choose whoever (or all of them)



Spoiler: Mayor Brianna



*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Brianna
*Gender:* Female
*References:* Below
*Payment Option:* BTB
*Additional Comments:* 











Spoiler: Mayor Pastelle



*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Pastelle
*Gender:* Female
*References:* Below!
*Payment Option:* BTB
*Additional Comments:* 


















Spoiler: non-mayor Peony lol



*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Peony
*Gender:* Female
*References:* Below
*Payment Option:* BTB
*Additional Comments:*


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 24, 2015)

Ohh I would love to request ^^

HTML Code:
*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character: *Nameless OC 1
*Gender:* Female
*References:* x
*Payment Option:* IGB (I can in TBT too, as you preffer.)
*Additional Comments:* Let me know if you need more information or something ^^

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Nameless OC (I need a name;; )
*Gender:* Male
*References:* x
*Payment Option:* IGB (or TBT)
*Additional comments: * About him here. And may could he hold a jester mask covering part of his mouth or on the left side of the head (but the eyes visibles?).

Hope all its fine, thanks for considering ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 24, 2015)

-creeps back around-
yes hello IM BACK FOR ANOTHER SHOT

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Bridgette Beaumont
*Gender:* Female
*References:* http://ichigo-kun.deviantart.com/art/Bridgette-Color-Ref-443391186 , gallery
*Payment Option:* TBT
*Additional Comments:* 

if you do couples, id loooooove to have something with her and one of her boyfriends, so ill just slap a second order form here for one of the boys just in case. you can just do her alone if you prefer though!!


Spoiler



*Name of Character:* Jonathan Crane
*Gender:* Male
*References:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever) under bridgette's section here as well
*Payment Option:* TBT
*Additional Comments:* if you're up to doing them as a couple, i'd love to see hugging or kissing or anything fluffy <3


i will pay extra for them together if need be~
thank you so much for the consideration!


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 24, 2015)

Oooh I'd luv to be considered 

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:*Lark
*Gender:*female
*References:*


Spoiler






*Payment Option:* BTB
*Additional Comments:* I'd prefer her wings to be a little lower. They seem a little to high up in this pic  also, I would like her owl ears to have some dark blue feathering like the ones in her hair. Thx so much for considering!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 24, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Bunstelle
*Gender:* Female
*References:* 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___
*Payment Option:* BTB
*Additional Comments:*


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

This looks like the art style I want for my tera character  I'd need to take clearer reference pics but.. I'll fill out a form when I get home ^^


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* mercedes 
*Gender:* female 
*References:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP
*Payment Option:* 400 tbt 
*Additional Comments:* can you draw her in the first out fit with the fluttershy hat and pink ugg boots? (I made a ref type thing) it's also listed as common outfit.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 24, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* mayor Bunnii
*Gender:* female
*References:*




*Payment Option:* 400 TBT
*Additional Comments:* can it be pastel colors please?


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you accept a mix of btb and igb?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2015)

you got so many different choices already but ill leave this here anyways ahah
either one if you decide to pick my order  ;v;

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* idgafruitcake 
*Gender:* male
*References:* http://sta.sh/2ziqmly9ayl // x
*Payment Option:* 400 tbt
*Additional Comments:* nnah

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* lemon
*Gender:* female
*References:* http://sta.sh/2wablxqg1jt
*Payment Option:* 400 tbt
*Additional Comments:* thanks for considering!!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 24, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Do you accept a mix of btb and igb?



Sure, that's fine


----------



## jambouree (Feb 24, 2015)

hello! could i have a couple drawing?

*Name of Character:* Oliver
*Gender:* non-binary (with a flat chest please!)


Spoiler: References




9but with the hair described below)


*Additional Comments:* eyes can be either blue, green, or brown (whichever you think will look best!), hair is black with a green streak in the bangs

*Name of Character:* Rebecca
*Gender:* non-binary (you can give them a chest if you want)
*References:* below!
*Additional Comments:* blue eyes

they're in a romantic relationship so could you draw them holding hands please? 



Spoiler: References








*Payment Option:* Could I pay 800 tbt? I could pay more if you needed ~

thanks!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 25, 2015)

Updated the example images and added a new one for Animal Villagers, shown below 





this was a piece for a contest/giveaway type thing, which you guys should totally check out btw xD KainAronoele's Contest

Btw, I will be picking the slots randomly tomorrow  good luck to everybody~


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 25, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Updated the example images and added a new one for Animal Villagers, shown below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh it looks amazing! *o*


----------



## MardyBum (Feb 25, 2015)

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Isabel
*Gender:* Female
*References:*


Spoiler: ref





(drawn by buuunii)



*Payment Option:* IGB
*Additional Comments:* Beautiful art ^.^


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 25, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Updated the example images and added a new one for Animal Villagers, shown below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this so much, ty for entering it! <3
I know you'll also be entering for my mayor one too, but I wanted to try my luck at getting one of me and my bf as well cuz I love your art so much!

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* KainAronoele (and TruePaw)
*Gender:* Me - girl, Him - boy xD
*References:*


Spoiler:  Most Accurate pics/art of us



Our descriptions -








Him -








Me - 








Art - 
(personality while gaming, my hair usually in a messy bun thing, eye colors, clothes. His piercing is on the other side)





(his tattoos, kinda - is actually on his inner arm, arm bend/crease to wrist, rather than elbow to wrist)





(height difference, cuteness)





(height difference)






*Payment Option:* BTB and IGB. BTB - 700, IGB - 8mil
*Additional Comments:* Sorry for big pics. If pose ideas are liked, cuddling/gaming is awesome, otherwise, pretty much enjoy artistic freedom as well ^^
And FC is in sidebar ~


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

kdsnvkdj dvk


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 25, 2015)

*Name of Character:* Arabelle + my 10 villagers ;__;  like the one in the example.. 
( Marshal, Julian, Diana, Fang, Muffy, Felicity, Willow, Merengue, Tia, Stitches )
*Gender:* Female
*References:*


Spoiler:  mayor ref










*Payment Option:* 1200 TBT + 60 million bells...
*Additional Comments:* if you accept my request, while you are working on the art, I'll go ahead and buy TBT (convert my in-game-bells) so transaction will be easier >_<;


----------



## Amilee (Feb 25, 2015)

gosh your art is super cute c:

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Miu
*Gender:* female
*References:* here
*Payment Option:* 250tbt and 10mil igb? 
*Additional Comments:* thanks


----------



## azukitan (Feb 25, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Updated the example images and added a new one for Animal Villagers, shown below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is uber cute to the max! I also approve of the random selection method. Equal opportunity for everyone *v*b


----------



## buuunii (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg the villagers!!!
If accepted could I have Ruby with my mayor? ;w;


----------



## Irarina (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello, if I am chosen... I would like to get a chibi of my mayor and Wolfgang + Freya ^_^

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Irarina
*Gender:* Female
*References:*


Spoiler






*Payment Option: * TBT
*Additional Comments:*  I would love them to interact


----------



## ardrey (Feb 25, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> *Name of Character:* Arabelle + my 10 villagers ;__;  like the one in the example..
> ( Marshal, Julian, Diana, Fang, Muffy, Felicity, Willow, Merengue, Tia, Stitches )
> *Gender:* Female
> *References:*
> ...



Hey there, sorry but for these commissions, I will only be accepting up to 3 characters in one picture  It's just that a full town simply takes too long and I don't have the time for something like that right now. Sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alrighty time to choose O: As I said earlier, I decided to choose the slots randomly this time around by sticking all the post numbers into a random item picker I found on some website. And the winning posts are... *drumroll* 37, 54, and 32!

That would be Norski, pengutango, and buuunii  I'll be sending these 3 a VM and if I dont get a reply in 2 days, then I'll choose someone else for the slot. Also, please keep in mind that those who didn't follow the rules (didn't provide a full-body reference, ordered more than 3 characters, etc) were automatically not considered


----------



## buuunii (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh my gosh.. No way!! I GOT CHOSEN AHHHHH

I'm so happy ugh!!

Congrats to the other two as well ;w;


----------



## azukitan (Feb 25, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE CHOSEN THREE!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 25, 2015)

grats to everyone who got it <333


----------



## kassie (Feb 25, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 25, 2015)

Whoo! Yay!  Was wondering how you were picking, so nice. Congrats to the other two and just sent the bells over~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

Haha congrats.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks! Payment sent!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats guys : )


----------



## Emzy (Feb 25, 2015)

OMG I CANT BELIEVE I DIDNT SEE THIS MUST ORDER NEXT TIME!!


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Would you find it ok if we fill out a form even if your slots are full, so when you pick slots again you will already have some to look through? I read through the rules briefly but I'm in class atm and may have missed it.


----------



## ardrey (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Would you find it ok if we fill out a form even if your slots are full, so when you pick slots again you will already have some to look through? I read through the rules briefly but I'm in class atm and may have missed it.



Sure that's fine  but keep in mind that I choose my slots randomly so submitting your form early doesn't necessarily guarantee a spot


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow your art is so amazing!! *eyes heavily*

I rarely check TBT anymore but could you p.m. me when slots open again so I can fill out an order??


----------



## ardrey (Feb 26, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wow your art is so amazing!! *eyes heavily*
> 
> I rarely check TBT anymore but could you p.m. me when slots open again so I can fill out an order??



OOO: so you're the one who own's Evelyn and Adalia, I've seen your OCs a lot on dA and stuff xD Sure thing, I'll send you a PM once they're open again


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 26, 2015)

ardrey said:


> OOO: so you're the one who own's Evelyn and Adalia, I've seen your OCs a lot on dA and stuff xD Sure thing, I'll send you a PM once they're open again



Wahhh yes those are my OC's. If I get a slot I'll have you draw either one of them. ^-^ (probably Adalia since I haven't got chibi art of her yet).
Glad you've seen them before. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 28, 2015)

Buuunii's piece is ready  thanks <33


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 28, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Buuunii's piece is ready  thanks <33



Your amazing!! 

Like OMG cutest Chibi's in the entire planet.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

so so lovely~~~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow! That's amazing work ardrey!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 28, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wow! That's amazing work ardrey!





snapdragon said:


> so so lovely~~~





DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Your amazing!!
> 
> Like OMG cutest Chibi's in the entire planet.



thanks guys ; u ;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2015)

As always, beautiful work : O


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 28, 2015)

Can you draw villagers without the human players?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 28, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Buuunii's piece is ready  thanks <33



OH MY GOOOOOOOOOD

THANK YOU SO MUCH UGH
I WISH I WAS ON MY LAPTOP TO ADD TO MY SIG

I LOVE OT :')


----------



## ardrey (Feb 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Can you draw villagers without the human players?



yupp 



buuunii said:


> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOD
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH UGH
> I WISH I WAS ON MY LAPTOP TO ADD TO MY SIG
> ...



<333 glad you likey~


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

Is there now a slot open? I would LOVE to commish! SO cute!!


----------



## ardrey (Feb 28, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Is there now a slot open? I would LOVE to commish! SO cute!!



Thank you so much  I open my slots all at once, so once I finish the other two slots will be open again~


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Thank you so much  I open my slots all at once, so once I finish the other two slots will be open again~



Awesome! I will keep an eye out!


----------



## oreo (Mar 1, 2015)

I will keep an eye out too! ; w ;
Beautiful art. <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm subscribing to this thread just so I can jump on a slot.


----------



## ardrey (Mar 8, 2015)

2 of pengutango's pieces are done~ Since I pretty much only get to draw on the weekends, I don't think I'll be able to get to the last one till next week but I didn't wanna keep you waiting so I'll just post up these two for now :3











for Aurelia, I really liked the second dress design but decided to go with yellow since her original outfit was yellow. Hope that's okay! As for Adrianna, it was my first time ever drawing a gun so I hope it didn't turn out too awful lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> 2 of pengutango's pieces are done~ Since I pretty much only get to draw on the weekends, I don't think I'll be able to get to the last one till next week but I didn't wanna keep you waiting so I'll just post up these two for now :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*fancy applause<3* Beautiful as always : D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeez those are pretty. ;v;


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 8, 2015)

Subscribing ^^ So I can hopefully get a slot as your art is just stunning!! Xx


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> 2 of pengutango's pieces are done~ Since I pretty much only get to draw on the weekends, I don't think I'll be able to get to the last one till next week but I didn't wanna keep you waiting so I'll just post up these two for now :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness she will freaking love these without a doubt! Amazing work!


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow, Ardrey!!!! Really beautiful work!!! I am extremely impressed!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> 2 of pengutango's pieces are done~ Since I pretty much only get to draw on the weekends, I don't think I'll be able to get to the last one till next week but I didn't wanna keep you waiting so I'll just post up these two for now :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ughhh these are so perfect!! Wahhh really need to save more bells for this. >.<


----------



## ardrey (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for the compliments guys c:


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful work, ardrey! Psss Pengu is going to be so ecstatic~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

*0* oh my goodness! Pengu's chibis look amazing! She'll love them!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 8, 2015)

So cute ^^


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh god, it's so perfect ; - ;


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> 2 of pengutango's pieces are done~ Since I pretty much only get to draw on the weekends, I don't think I'll be able to get to the last one till next week but I didn't wanna keep you waiting so I'll just post up these two for now :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh I am in love with the second one!!!!! *.*


----------



## pengutango (Mar 8, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ----------------



OMG... those are AWESOME!!! I LOVE 'EM!!!  You did an awesome job and I'm really happy with how they came out! Really? I wouldn't have known that you've never drawn a gun before. The gun came out great. :3 Loving the details in both pics.

With Aurelia, yeah, that's perfectly fine.  I never specified on a particular color in the first place, just some dress ideas. The dress looks great and yellow does go well with her hair colors. Hee, hee. The tie is a nice touch too. I wasn't sure how it'd look when I mentioned it, but I like it. 

No worries. Whenever you get a chance to work on Cameron, it's fine. Wouldn't have minded waiting to see all 3 at once, but hey, whatever works with you. Can't wait to see how Cameron comes out in your style and totally look forward to your future work in general as well.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness she will freaking love these without a doubt! Amazing work!



wow the gun one is bad ass.


----------



## PinNome (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow ardrey, your art looks so amazing. I've been stalking you like a creep for a while now. Could you consider doing speed painting so peasants like me can learn from you?JK


----------



## ardrey (Mar 13, 2015)

PinNome said:


> Wow ardrey, your art looks so amazing. I've been stalking you like a creep for a while now. Could you consider doing speed painting so peasants like me can learn from you?JK



Uhmmm.. ^^;


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 13, 2015)

OOOooooOOOooOOOOOoh!! Is a slot open?!


I wanna commish you soooooooo bad!


----------



## ardrey (Mar 13, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> OOOooooOOOooOOOOOoh!! Is a slot open?!
> 
> 
> I wanna commish you soooooooo bad!



Hey there  not yet, but soon! I got two more to finish before slots reopen


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 17, 2015)

ajskhdkasjhdkashdkja ^^ my gosh! I have been waiting for your slots to open cause your art is so worth the commissioning! 
its so beautiful!


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 17, 2015)

i love your art work ! Can't wait till  the slots are open XD


----------



## ardrey (Mar 17, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> ajskhdkasjhdkashdkja ^^ my gosh! I have been waiting for your slots to open cause your art is so worth the commissioning!
> its so beautiful!





momiji345 said:


> i love your art work ! Can't wait till  the slots are open XD



Ah thank you! I will update the thread when they are


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

Wooo and Cameron is done for Pengu! One last commission to go! I did the best i could on the biotics ^^;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Wooo and Cameron is done for Pengu! One last commission to go! I did the best i could on the biotics ^^;



Looks incredible *_* You did fantastique on the biotics imo<3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Wooo and Cameron is done for Pengu! One last commission to go! I did the best i could on the biotics ^^;



i am so jealous lol


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Looks incredible *_* You did fantastique on the biotics imo<3



ooof ty bby cake <3



Finnian said:


> i am so jealous lol



what, jelly? D: such nonsense


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ooof ty bby cake <3
> 
> 
> 
> what, jelly? D: such nonsense



You are so welcome, luff ;D <3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> ooof ty bby cake <3
> 
> 
> 
> what, jelly? D: such nonsense



NONSENSE??
I will list everything that is amazing on that picture. ;v;


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> NONSENSE??
> I will list everything that is amazing on that picture. ;v;



oh it's showdown time C:<

btw, i must say, that new sig of yours is absolutely fab


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> oh it's showdown time C:<
> 
> btw, i must say, that new sig of yours is absolutely fab



Whose sig? 8'D If you mean mine then thanks haha : ) Took me a while to figure if I wanted a color or image for the background >.<

If not then bahaha I made a fool of myself xD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> oh it's showdown time C:<
> 
> btw, i must say, that new sig of yours is absolutely fab



ISN'T IT?
I will fight you!
and when I win, I will absorb your art skills.


Your new avatar is fab actually! Been meaning to comment on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whose sig? 8'D If you mean mine then thanks haha : ) Took me a while to figure if I wanted a color or image for the background >.<
> 
> If not then bahaha I made a fool of myself xD



whoa the sig im looking at right now is the picture I drew, so yes, it is FAB


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ISN'T IT?
> I will fight you!
> and when I win, I will absorb your art skills.
> 
> ...



Whoot, got Fin's approval ^^


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

It's okay, ALL of our sigs are fab. Except mine's just text. So idk what you're talking about finny lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> It's okay, ALL of our sigs are fab. Except mine's just text. So idk what you're talking about finny lol



I can agree to that ;D And OMG it looks so clean and pretty : O


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> It's okay, ALL of our sigs are fab. Except mine's just text. So idk what you're talking about finny lol



LOL I MEANT AVATAR but im stoopy poopy lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can agree to that ;D And OMG it looks so clean and pretty : O



2/3 o my sig are pokemanz graphics lol


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can agree to that ;D And OMG it looks so clean and pretty : O



eek ty <3 I actually ordered a new sig from fup10k, cuz i saw Finny's and got super jelly xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> LOL I MEANT AVATAR but im stoopy poopy lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They're still fab! Yass!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> eek ty <3 I actually ordered a new sig from fup10k, cuz i saw Finny's and got super jelly xD



lol mutual jealously lol
we are winners.

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbh everyone should order from pokemanz.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> eek ty <3 I actually ordered a new sig from fup10k, cuz i saw Finny's and got super jelly xD



Nawww, hers are so pretty, I really need CC in my life haha xD


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawww, hers are so pretty, I really need CC in my life haha xD



I actually want a siggy from you too but you're still closed right?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

do ya'll think it'd a bad thing for me to bid in our auction lol?
yeah that should be a big no no rule for us


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I actually want a siggy from you too but you're still closed right?



OMG I will totally do you one free lol, I have pretty much gotten back into designing so would love to make you one : D And Fin too if she ever wants one<3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I will totally do you one free lol, I have pretty much gotten back into designing so would love to make you one : D And Fin too if she ever wants one<3



I would DIE for one! No joke! Let me finish my auction picture first though!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I would DIE for one! No joke! Let me finish my auction picture first though!



Nawwws you guys are too sweet >.< Would be honored to make you each a sig<3 Also be back soon rip making dinner close to midnight xD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawwws you guys are too sweet >.< Would be honored to make you each a sig<3 Also be back soon rip making dinner close to midnight xD



have a good eats!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> have a good eats!



Will do! Potato/leeks/sour cream delish combo<3


----------



## Emzy (Mar 18, 2015)

OMG I NEED YOUR ART HAHAHHA *STALKS*


----------



## ardrey (Mar 18, 2015)

Emzy said:


> OMG I NEED YOUR ART HAHAHHA *STALKS*



I guess we're both in the same boat xD


----------



## ardrey (Mar 19, 2015)

Last commission is done! For Norski!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

Spoiler:  



?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖?




THANKS FOR BEING _FABULOUS_~​


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahhh I think your finally open! Hope I get a slot. Will edit form shortly.

*<< Order Form >>*

*Name of Character:* Evelyn and Adalia
*Gender:* Both Females
*References:*
Evelyn: Click Here






Adalia: Click Here





*Payment Option:* TBT Bells: 800
*Additional Comments:* Will message you more details if you confirm this commission. (I would like them to be in seperate art pieces).


----------



## ardrey (Mar 19, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahhh I think your finally open! Hope I get a slot. Will edit form shortly.



Ah, about that, yupp I'll be open again but I'm moving over to a new thread where I can organise my info better  I'll post a link to it in a bit~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 19, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ah, about that, yupp I'll be open again but I'm moving over to a new thread where I can organise my info better  I'll post a link to it in a bit~



Ah my bad. I'll copy and paste my order once I see your new shop. ^-^


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

Aw dang, I'm about to head out. Will the slots be first come, first served? xD


----------



## ardrey (Mar 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Aw dang, I'm about to head out. Will the slots be first come, first served? xD



Hehe, I'll be doing RLC too so those will be ^^
BTB ones will remain random so everyone gets an equal chance


----------



## pengutango (Mar 19, 2015)

Just saw this and it's great!  Details came out great and also loving how the biotics came out in particular. Thanks again soo much for drawing them all.


----------



## ardrey (Mar 20, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Just saw this and it's great!  Details came out great and also loving how the biotics came out in particular. Thanks again soo much for drawing them all.



Thank you for ordering!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 20, 2015)

Lurking lol ^^

Just saw you're doing RLC, is that a separate thread? c:


----------



## Chara (Mar 20, 2015)

curious do you do rl people and turn them into chibi?


----------



## ardrey (Mar 20, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Lurking lol ^^
> 
> Just saw you're doing RLC, is that a separate thread? c:



Yes, I'm redoing my shop right now c: It will be open soon! I will make a post here when it's ready



Chara said:


> curious do you do rl people and turn them into chibi?



Sure! For example this one right here I did for Kain. I drew these two based off of rl pictures and it worked out alright because she has pretty defining hair hehe


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 20, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Yes, I'm redoing my shop right now c: It will be open soon! I will make a post here when it's ready
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! For example this one right here I did for Kain. I drew these two based off of rl pictures and it worked out alright because she has pretty defining hair hehe



awesome! Can't wait c: will definitely keep a look out


----------



## Chara (Mar 20, 2015)

*Name of Character:* Chara
*Gender:* Female
*References:* look below
*Payment Option:* TBT 400 correct?
*Additional Comments:* please remember to add in rain


----------



## ardrey (Mar 20, 2015)

Chara said:


> *Name of Character:* Chara
> *Gender:* Female
> *References:* look below
> *Payment Option:* TBT 400 correct?
> ...



My slots arent open yet, but as for the reference, the hood is blocking most of the face and hair, so it would be a rough reference to use ^^; The picture itself is pretty blurry too. Also, if I'm going to add rain, then that would imply a background. I only do characters  sorry!


----------



## Chara (Mar 20, 2015)

il see if i can get a better picture and msg me when your open


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ohmygosh your art is so incredible!!!! ♡.♡
If you ever have an open spot please let me know, I'd love it if you could draw my mayor!! ^-^


----------



## ardrey (Mar 20, 2015)

[size=+3]New art shop is now open! The link is here: CLICK ME!
[/size]


----------

